# Prima Seite für Rigs und Knoten für Big Gamer !!!!



## Seeteufelfreund (5. Oktober 2006)

Hi,habe hier den Link zu ´ner Seite die für Big Gamer und jiggende Popper - Künstler interressant ist.

Natürlich funzt das eine oder andere auch in Norwegen.

Viel Spaß beim Nachbinden.....


.....der   STF  :g


----------



## tidecutter (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Prima Seite für Rigs und Knoten für Big Gamer !!!!*

sehr gut gemachte seite. gute arbeit - ich meine suche, stf!#6


----------



## Sailfisch (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Prima Seite für Rigs und Knoten für Big Gamer !!!!*

Jo, wirklich eine schöne und vor allem informative Steite. Leider bin ich nicht der Master der Knotenkunde, oder anders gesagt: Ich lasse knoten!     (gelle Andreas).
Schaut Euch mal den Biminitwist an, da bräuchte ich schon so ca. 12 Hände.


----------



## Fleischpeitsche (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Prima Seite für Rigs und Knoten für Big Gamer !!!!*

klasse seite#6 .
aber für manche rigs und knoten muss man(N)
ja studiert habe... 
aber einige dafon kann ich sicherlich auch gebrauchen.
THX


----------



## FischDose (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Prima Seite für Rigs und Knoten für Big Gamer !!!!*



Sailfisch schrieb:


> Schaut Euch mal den Biminitwist an, da bräuchte ich schon so ca. 12 Hände.



Schau dir den Bimini noch mal genau an. Du sollst ja auch die Füsse mitbenutzen 
Rolf


----------



## Sailfisch (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Prima Seite für Rigs und Knoten für Big Gamer !!!!*



FischDose schrieb:


> Schau dir den Bimini noch mal genau an. Du sollst ja auch die Füsse mitbenutzen
> Rolf



Ok, dann brauch ich nur 10 Hände.


----------

